

The Jurassic Park Theme 10x Slower - gyosko
https://soundcloud.com/birdfeeder/jurassic-park-theme-1000-slower

======
zimpenfish
If you slow down "Jeremy Clarkson Beatbox"[1] about 12 times, you get the most
amazing dark ambient track[2].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY9u0LxIWJk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY9u0LxIWJk)
[2]
[http://rjp.pi.st/tmp/20110318/dark_ambient_clarkson.mp3](http://rjp.pi.st/tmp/20110318/dark_ambient_clarkson.mp3)

------
frantzmiccoli
1000x slower != 1000% slower

"1000% slower" probably means 10 times.

Thanks for sharing!

